# Sheffield



## bigmthbass (Sep 28, 2010)

anyone been out there yet this year...????


----------



## Dupree (Sep 29, 2010)

the bears ate all of the deer. j/k i havent been out there. if/when I go its usually after gun season opens.


----------



## Buckaroo (Sep 29, 2010)

the turkeys have ate all the food. the deer left


----------



## DEERFU (Sep 29, 2010)

I saw a monster dilla out there last Saturday evening.


----------



## warrior21 (Oct 6, 2010)

Killed 2 does out there this week. Seen 4 more does and one small buck. There is not near as much sign as when I hunted it 15 yrs. ago.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 6, 2010)

DEERFU39 said:


> I saw a monster dilla out there last Saturday evening.



saw 2 in one day out there on Sunday.  One was dead on the road, the other came walking by my stand right at the best time of the evening.  Sounded like a tank coming thru the brush.  He got a small game tip to his keister .


----------



## Dupree (Oct 6, 2010)

i splattered a dilla on hulseytown the other day.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 6, 2010)

I didn't realize dillas were in the paulding area.  I've hunted Sheffield for years (4x4, my brother and i met you last year) and never have seen any in there until this year.


----------



## Dupree (Oct 6, 2010)

ive been seeing dillas for about 6 years and until last few years most have told me i was crazy. They are everywhere now!

jsullivan, have there been many folks back there where i saw you at this year?


----------



## bigmthbass (Oct 6, 2010)

maybe ill ride out there after work instead of pine log


----------



## little rascal (Oct 7, 2010)

*think*

ya'll answered my question when I found this post. I found a lot of sign of digging and a couple holes/dens in a big creek bottom that I hunt on the Paulding/Harrelson line. Have never seen this before and was wondering if it was probably Armadillo? It's all in sandy soil too, which is what I thought they prefer.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 7, 2010)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> ive been seeing dillas for about 6 years and until last few years most have told me i was crazy. They are everywhere now!
> 
> jsullivan, have there been many folks back there where i saw you at this year?



Haven't seen a lot of people, but there sure are a lot of bright eyes headed back to that area this year.


----------



## warrior21 (Oct 13, 2010)

Somebody PLEASE tell me that the 5 deer signed out at Sheffield are not the only deer killed there this year! I hope that some people have just neglected to fill out the kill sheet. There have been over 50 people sign in the last 2 weekends and only 2 deer taken in the last 2 weeks! Both of those were taken during the week. Also , all 5 were does. You can't tell me not one buck has been killed there in all of bow season!


----------



## jimmy22 (Oct 13, 2010)

I have seen a few buck there this year...but they are all small. Still waiting for something worth releasing an arrow on. I can say for sure that the sightings there are sure disapointing, I was hoping to see a lot more then I have.


----------



## bigmthbass (Oct 13, 2010)

if i see a buck and can get a shot im gonna...ive seen a spike up at berry but thats it for bucks in the woods. this last week and half i havent been able to get to the woods for anything...im going through withdrawls


----------



## warrior21 (Oct 14, 2010)

Passed on a small buck last week, shot the doe that was with him. That makes 6 does and 1 buck seen and 2 does in the freezer. I just can't believe that with all the people signed in, there's not been many signed out. This is the 1st year I've hunted it in years. BIG difference between then and now! Anybody who hunted Sheffield in the early to middle 90's, knows what I'm talking about.


----------



## bigmthbass (Oct 14, 2010)

i have been there and seen deer in bed of trucks thaat didnt make it to the sign out sheet. maybe the pen was gone or whatever but some people just dont sign them out. not this year but last 2. just saying


----------



## Dupree (Oct 16, 2010)

bigmthbass said:


> i have been there and seen deer in bed of trucks thaat didnt make it to the sign out sheet. maybe the pen was gone or whatever but some people just dont sign them out. not this year but last 2. just saying



they have roadblocks right past the sign out board sometimes to check for deer not being signed out. Ive been checked before. Its a hefty fine too, not one im going to pay!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 17, 2010)

Was out there all day yesterday and this morning.  Saw 2 does yesterday morning but didn't have a shot.  Yesterday evening I had two bucks sparring behind me and then they ran off and 6 does came in on me.  I put a bead on one of the does and as I drew, one of the bucks had come back and spotted me and blew.  This morning I had a 6 pointer walk in on my stand on high alert.  Before I could even get drawn he had taken off.  One of the better weekends I've had out there as far as seeing deer.  There were 7 does and 1 eight pointer signed out in the log when I left.


----------



## warrior21 (Nov 1, 2010)

Who on here is hunting near the back gate at Sheffield? Went to 1 of my old spots this weekend and found where someone is hunting nearby. Just wanted to know what he drives so I don't walk in on him.


----------



## randre12 (Nov 1, 2010)

Where do you hunt out there? Gray 4runnner


----------



## jimmy22 (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm out there a lot, leaving for New York on Sunday so it will be all yours. I drive a gold Toyota van. I'll be out there everyday til then.


----------



## warrior21 (Nov 3, 2010)

jimmy22 said:


> I'm out there a lot, leaving for New York on Sunday so it will be all yours. I drive a gold Toyota van. I'll be out there everyday til then.



Talked to you Friday at the turn around.


----------



## cameronbob6 (Nov 3, 2010)

I used to hunt the area past the back gate.  Gave up on it due to a lot of people huntin back there.  With the club, which practices QDM, that backs up to the property you know some big uns are crossing through there. 

Rumor has it that some absolute men have been seen back in the swamp.  That's one heck of a drag out.


----------



## cameronbob6 (Nov 3, 2010)

jimmy22 said:


> I'm out there a lot, leaving for New York on Sunday so it will be all yours. I drive a gold Toyota van. I'll be out there everyday til then.



Drove past ya today in a red Cherokee.  Had any luck seein any?  

If you ever want to stay out there they have a great campin area.


----------



## gchristopher (Nov 4, 2010)

My brother(jsullivan) and I hunt out there. He drives the silver toyota pick up. Mines green. We usually cross the swamp and hunt somewhere in there. Hes seen plenty. Its my first year hunting back there. Hoping to hit it heavy next weekend.


----------



## cameronbob6 (Nov 4, 2010)

gchristopher said:


> My brother(jsullivan) and I hunt out there. He drives the silver toyota pick up. Mines green. We usually cross the swamp and hunt somewhere in there. Hes seen plenty. Its my first year hunting back there. Hoping to hit it heavy next weekend.



Your in a good spot.  Hope you get one and I hope he's their to drag it out with ya.


----------



## jimmy22 (Nov 4, 2010)

I haven't been seeing to much of anything really, sat from 1 til dark today...what a waste of time...just wasn't in the right spot. I didn't like seeing that someone is killing doe fawns.

Should prob start a new thread but I'll say it here anyways...the deer population here is not good. This place needs to be shut down for a few years or needs to be under strict management. No does killed and trophy bucks only. There is a lot of habitat for the deer, but poor management has led to what we have now. I am a nonresident and paid a lot for my lic(IMO). Have let 4 small bucks and a few does walk and by the look of things, not many if any would have done the same. I'm a land owner in Florida, went down for opening weekend there...sat 2.5hrs Sat and Sun and saw more deer in that 5hrs then I have seen here since opening day. That may not be much for some to say, but I have put in at least 4-5 day a week since it opened.  I'm not the best hunter in the world and by far not the worst, but I will be darned if Georgia will see any money out of this guy again till something is done. Georgia get one of the biggest revenues from hunter around and to have the management that I have seen here is a disgrace.

Lic for a nonresident 278.00...thats a little nutts in my book


----------



## LAKOTA (Nov 5, 2010)

It's not just GA Jimmy22. Have you checked Alabama non-resident license prices?  ... $275

I understand what you're saying about the quality of hunting here in GA. Been preaching that for several yrs here on GON, but nobody listens. Population in this area has been dwindling for at least 10 yrs straight. We will eventually "Hunt" our way out of hunting.


----------



## SCOTT HILDERBRAND (Nov 8, 2010)

Lay off the does if you can.  Sheffield needs a chance to recover.   DNR has ruined that place with liberal doe limits.


----------



## Dupree (Nov 8, 2010)

so which one of you wrote "practice QDM" on the sign out sheet? lol. qdm means Qualit Deer Meat at sheffield. haha


----------



## Drycreek (Nov 8, 2010)

I just eat some of that  qualit deer meet  for supper!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Nov 9, 2010)

gchristopher said:


> My brother(jsullivan) and I hunt out there. He drives the silver toyota pick up. Mines green. We usually cross the swamp and hunt somewhere in there. Hes seen plenty. Its my first year hunting back there. Hoping to hit it heavy next weekend.



Idgit.  I take you back there and show you where to hunt, and now you go and tell the whole interweb about the spot!   



cameronbob6 said:


> Your in a good spot.  Hope you get one and I hope he's their to drag it out with ya.



You ain't kidding!  It is a long hard drag and will make you think twice about flinging an arrow at one.  I think the last one I drug out of there took me a solid 4 hours of dragging, and that was before the new gate was in place!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 9, 2010)

SCOTT HILDERBRAND said:


> Lay off the does if you can.  Sheffield needs a chance to recover.   DNR has ruined that place with liberal doe limits.



The does have just moved to where there is less hunting pressure


----------



## Archery Bunker (Nov 9, 2010)

Been hunting Sheffield since 1991 and saw 1st Dilla 2 years ago...Just like me and almost everybody else when they 1st started bowhunting: You aren't super selective on what you shoot at. Especially at Sheffield after countless "no deer seen" days. I'd like for most everybody to be more selective too but it's just not going to happen with a high percentage of the hunters. In my opinion it just can't be expected by reasonable people to ask or prefer that Sheffield be QDM. I've let so many small bucks walk since I killed a nice 10 there in 2005. I killed a very nice 6 there last year and I'm still "tore up" about it. If I ran into a proud hunter with that same deer I'd give him a high 5. I think Sheffield will be all right but would love to see the season start OCT. 1 and last through JAN.


----------



## Archery Bunker (Nov 9, 2010)

Although the amount of scrapes and rubs I've seen has been nothing like it used to be at Sheffield, I saw hardly any last year and one rub this year??? Feedback and reports appreciated.


----------



## jimmy22 (Nov 10, 2010)

I saw lots of sign before I came up here to New York, rubs anyways...I think all he scraps I saw where mock scraps made by hunters. I can say I'm having a great time here in NY though..have a nice 7 on the ground already and still have 12 more days and 3 tags. Will be back for the last week to hunt down there at Sheffeild, so you all don't kill the all. Keep posting and I'll keep reading.


----------



## warrior21 (Nov 18, 2010)

what's the word? Sheffield should be lighting up! Havent got to go much but they have to be chasing? I'll be out there for a midday hunt on Fri. Maybe I will see something to report.


----------

